# Is it necessary to mop your butts?



## wyatt2050 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have talked to some guys who do and some guys who dont. Just want to see what you guys think? I have always mopped and it seems to me that I lose alot of heat. Just affraid not to do it. It is the way I was taught.


----------



## danbury (Sep 22, 2009)

No. I do how ever spritz with apple juice the last 3 or 4 hours, once an hour, but even that's not necessary.

If you have a rub on your butts, mopping will wash most of it off.  Much will come off anyway during the cook, but moping will expedite it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

I do spritz when I remember to maybe once twice during a smoke. I think it mite add some moisture bbut I'm not sure because I have forgot to spritz and the meat comes outmoist and tender I think that is from the meat and not the spritz.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 22, 2009)

Ive mopped, and I havent mopped,  and now that I inject the butts 12 hours before I didnt notice any difference moisture wise betweent he 2 methods.  I did notice a crisper bark with the unmopped though.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't bother with mopping or spritzing.  I find the bark is better when I don't mop or spritz.  Yes, you do lose heat every time you open a door or lift a lid, just adds to the cooking time.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't mop. I will spritz my ribs every once and awhile. The pork butt usually has a lot of fat, so the meat is almost always moist. If you are planning on mopping I wouldn't start until about 2 to 3 hours into the cook. That way you won't wash your rub off.


----------



## pignit (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never believed that your adding moisture by mopping. The heating process is pushing juices out of the meat your smoking. Your not going to introduce moisture by mopping. If you didn't rub the butt with seasoning, you may do some flavoring with the mopping but I would think very little. If your mopping a piece of meat that has already been rubbed with seasoning... your obviously washing it off. The only time I've ever mopped is when cooking a pig over open coals without a lid. I think the secret to really good smokes is to leave that lid on or down. Let it smoke.


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 22, 2009)

I was taught to mop and then wrap in foil to finish.

Lately I've been reading a lot here where folks don't mop and foil, and it's supposed to be great.  So the last butt I did I didn't mop or foil, and it was MORE moist and tender than all the other butts I've done.  And the bark was better too.

I use a Weber kettle with the smokenator, which cooks in smoke and steam.  Don't know if you aren't using water what the results will be.  However, I've read enough here to convince me that if you don't mop, your dinner won't be ruined.  So you may as well see which way you prefer.


----------



## target (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not mop but I always believed that people mopped with high sugar liquids, (such as morgan, bourbon, & juices) because the sugars will carmelize to add to a thicker bark.  I have spritzed and not seen a difference but I do use an MES with a high moisture level inside already.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2009)

What dawn said is my same experience.


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

I never ever do....Only lift lid to check internal or color i want and foil....


----------



## white cloud (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, Suit yourselves I am a mopper. Depending on what you add to either a spritz or a mop., helps to develop layers of flavors that do indeed build bark formation and add to the surface moisture. P.S. A spritz washes away rub more than mop, think about it..... ( car wash) lol. But I have known to nspritz now and then, just depends.


----------

